#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-22
<freakyy> hi all. how do i just install the kde graphical environment (not the bootup screens, other display manager etc. i just wann ahve kde as an addition for selection in the gdm
<fossfreedom> freakyy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-24
<jbicha> bug 1643183
<ubottu> bug 1643183 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Natural scrolling is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643183
<jbicha> I don't use Budgie, just passing the bug along
<jbicha> I don't know if current zesty is affeted, that bug was reported at the very beginning of zesty when it wasn't much different than yakkety
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: the last comments were very recent - I presume the sudden reappearance of the option in gnome-control-center was with the GTK+3.14 landing
<fossfreedom_> * 3.24
<freakyy> hi all. how do i get exactly the default look of ubuntu budgie 17.04 in ubuntu 17.04 which has been upgraded from budgie-remix ubuntu 16.10?
<fossfreedom> freakyy: what do you mean "exact default look" ? the layout/themes/fonts are the same as 16.10
<freakyy> No I meant default boot up acreen
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-25
<fossfreedom> freakyy: what is different between 16.10 and 17.04?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: just looking at network-manager captive portals (this issue that was raised on the budgie-desktop tracker)
<fossfreedom> I don
<fossfreedom> I don't see /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/20-connectivity.conf or a similar file in Ubuntu GNOME - does UG handle captive portals in another way?
<jbicha> fossfreedom: it's a proposed feature, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-February/039696.html
<fossfreedom> jbicha: ah - its an excellent idea! Subscribed to the bug report - yes would like also to add this as a recommended package - I presume to a flavours meta package.
<jbicha> I'm guessing all that would do for Budgie now is change the icon to a question mark, which is still useful
<jbicha> (I only tested on GNOME)
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-26
<cyrus_> hi
<Focr_BR> Hey, how are you guys?
<Focr_BR> And girls of course!
<Focr_BR> I'm from brazil and I can help you with translations, if needed. :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-20
<Budgii> Hi all, i'm on Budgie. In the software center I often see the error 'Sorry, something went wrong' when I just click on an app. Does anyone else experience this issue?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-22
<rydare> hello ubuntu budgies
<fossfreedom_> rydare, hi
<rydare> fossfreedom_: hey man you use this sh*t?
<rydare> i'm liking it
<rydare> i had to manually call gnome-screenshot with print screen though
<rydare> apparently it's a bug
<fossfreedom_> rydare, yep - fixed in 18.04
<rydare> should i update or is it still pretty experimental?
<rydare> that's nice that it's fixed
<fossfreedom_> only if you are prepared to help test - and regularly reinstall
<rydare> i've reinstalled linux like 10 times in the past couple weeks lol
<rydare> i have a system
<rydare> works a lot better now that i turned off legacy boot
<fossfreedom_> things will be constantly changing until beta 1 hits in a couple of weeks
<rydare> finds windows by default now
<rydare> i'll probably wait for a beta
<drazen> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu Budgie and I love it. But I noticed a bug. In upper right corner where icon for a Wi-Fi are, sometimes icon is just a "white mess" a blured dot... and sometimes its ok. Does anyone have that issue? Best
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-24
<GitGideon_> How would I remove the pre-installed 'games' like sudoku? I can't find anything in snap/apt
<GitGideon_> Oh, got it, it's gnome-sudoku
<GuiToris> hello, can I install night light in 16.04?
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-02-24
<xbonesx> Hey guys
<xbonesx> I've recently switched from ubuntu and I'm having troubles getting my scripts to launch from the desktop
<xbonesx> I have the setting to prompt what to do with the file
<xbonesx> chmod +x
<xbonesx> and #! /bin/bash at the beginning of the file
<xbonesx> just a simple script to connect  to my home server
<xbonesx> verified command works if I paste it into tilix
<xbonesx> Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-20
<Dekkard> I looked at the discourse..and didnt see this, from time to time it seems that pulse audio breaks, and I have no sound. Logging out and back in fixes it..Thoughts?
<Dekkard> aight.. pulseaudio -k  got it
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-21
<bashfulrobot> Dekkard: I would suggest is start a new post on the forum. then the entire team has visibility into the issue. As does the rest of the community.
<Dekkard> ok  thank you
<bashfulrobot> Have a nice day.
